# Just Bought A 2013 210Rs



## Sabanfanman (May 11, 2013)

Just having enough of a mechanical engineering background to be dangerous it sure appears to me that the rear slide needs some support when extended..is that something alot of you do? Also, was considering getting a slide out cover for it but not having alot of luck finding one...need some help! And lastly we live in the country with trees on 3sides of our home and want to get a storage cover for the 210rs..what is the best one you guys have found? I am excited to be a part of he outbacker family and look forward to sharing stories with many of you guys and gals. Happy Trails!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Sabanfanman said:


> Just having enough of a mechanical engineering background to be dangerous it sure appears to me that the rear slide needs some support when extended..is that something alot of you do? Also, was considering getting a slide out cover for it but not having alot of luck finding one...need some help! And lastly we live in the country with trees on 3sides of our home and want to get a storage cover for the 210rs..what is the best one you guys have found? I am excited to be a part of he outbacker family and look forward to sharing stories with many of you guys and gals. Happy Trails!


I had the dealer put on a topper on our dinette slide.Works great.They don't recommend anything over 44 inches ???. I went to a tarp and awning shop today and had a tarp made to fit the King bed slide.Had the track installed just above the drip cap rail for a little more slope.Pop rivetted the male part of the snap button 2.5 inches down on rear of slide to match the female button on the tarp.Snap buttons every 6 inches.Maybe 10 or 12 in totall can't remember for sure.But fine as frogs hair.It will take about 5 minutes to install each time we go out and less to remove.I'm very happy with the way it turn out.The tarp cost itself was $109 which i thought was very reasonable.


----------



## ALL5X (Aug 22, 2011)

Sabanfanman said:


> Just having enough of a mechanical engineering background to be dangerous it sure appears to me that the rear slide needs some support when extended..is that something alot of you do? Also, was considering getting a slide out cover for it but not having alot of luck finding one...need some help! And lastly we live in the country with trees on 3sides of our home and want to get a storage cover for the 210rs..what is the best one you guys have found? I am excited to be a part of he outbacker family and look forward to sharing stories with many of you guys and gals. Happy Trails!


We bought the ADCO Travel Trailer Designer Tyvek RV Cover - 22'1" - 24' from Camping world when they were on-sale last year. It is perfect for the California sun, it fared well this winter although we had less than usual rainfall. I wondered about the rear slide too, contacted the factory and chatted with the technical folks and they say it is designed to work that way. Was told it is okay to sleep on it retracted or extended, but not in between. *WARNING* You will want to get some ratchet wrenches incase you have an electrical problem to manually retract the slide-out. The instructions for that are at the slide-out manufacturers website. Looked all around for support jacks but they are all built for full sized slide-outs floor to ceiling, they were all too short. Haven't seen the need for the slide-out cover yet. Have done some upgrades, just fine tuning.

Have fun.

ALL5X


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The rear slide can be "cranked" in but I would have you consider getting a battery drill with the proper socket for the drive assembly.







The problem cranking it in comes when you realize that the bed creeps in and the cranking gets crazy i.e. 100s of cranks to get the bed to move slightly. Remember you will be on your back between the dinette and love seat cranking a ratchet handle and cursing the heat.







I say that because Murphy always has bad things happen when it hot as hell and you're confined to tight places doing monotonous things. A drill with an extension to the mechanism is the only way to go. :birgits_coffee:But fear not... it'll never happen to you once you get the battery drill and socket combo. Murphy hates us being prepared.


----------

